# Rome/Floyd GA Y/F #9d1405 Gorgeous



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Checked through using the search function and didn't see her. Believe this is the second shepherd referred to in the other thread. If so, she only has until Tuesday.

*http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13825221 *









<span style="color: #660000">I'm @ Animal Control, NOT @ the HUMANE SOCIETY! Come get me-FAST! Floyd County's Animal Control shelter, 431 Mathis Rd., Rome, GA. By law, I must be held for 3 days before adoption or euthanization. My time may be up-

Please come adopt me from 10:00- 6:00pm daily *EXCEPT WEDNESDAYS*- Wednesdays are CLOSED. Open, too, every SATURDAY + SUNDAY from 1:00-5:00. CALL 706.236.4545. Rescue Groups: Please see the NEW policy FOR RESCUES @ http://www.floydcountyga.org/animalcontrol. This rural shelter is humane, but unfortunately must make room constantly for too many incoming pets. They have vast numbers of new pets surrendered daily. Thank you</span>










She is so young, and looks so eager to impress! Hope someone can help her.


----------



## sierrasunnkennels (Aug 1, 2007)

We are calling about these 2 and trying to get someone to temp test for us


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

thank you!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

this was attached the crosspost i received on these two gsds at floyd. maybe she can be of assistance? i don't have any other info



> Quote: Hi,
> My name is Connie Rice, and I am in Acworth, GA. I have been picking up and transporting for several rescues, but I’m wanting to focus on Floyd Co. Almost no one is working with them, and their kill rate is terrible.
> 
> I am asking all of his approved rescues to occasionally pull a dog from Floyd and/or allow an out of state rescue that you know and trust, to pull under their license. I have found a wonderful rescue friendly vet hosp. here in Acworth (Cedarcrest AH). They have 150 kennels, and offer rescue rates. If there is one at Floyd you would like to pull, I could help pick up and transport.
> ...


----------



## sierrasunnkennels (Aug 1, 2007)

We have someone going to pick them up on Monday or Tuesday. We faxed for them. We will take them if temps are ok when we get there.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Connie and Julia are very helpful. Julia is the person who pulled the two males for me from this shelter earlier this week.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

great news


----------



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

Thank you thank you thank you.....I have been so worried about these two!


----------



## sierrasunnkennels (Aug 1, 2007)

adopted over the week-end. We are trying to pull back our transport people who may have already left to get them.


----------

